# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Roditi u Hrvatskoj

## BusyBee

_Roditi danas u Hrvatskoj često je teško, bolno i ponižavajuće za ženu. To je napad na fizički integritet ne samo majke nego i djeteta. Rodilja praktički nema pravo izbora, ni glasa, već se mora pokoriti strogim bolničkim protokolima, medikalizaciji poroda i raznim nepotrebnim intervencijama._ 
Procitajte sto jos pisu nase primalje.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Naravno, žena bilo gdje može pokušati  imati prirodan porod, ako je sposobna boriti se protiv uvriježenog načina rada i rutinskih postupaka na koji je osoblje naviklo, ali to je prilično težak put da se dobije ono što se želi.

_


Zašto se moramo boriti kad smo najslabije i kad nam je najpotrebnija potpora? Žalosno, no vrijedi truda_

----------


## dijanam

Što sam starija, riječ "borba" mi se sve manje uklapa u priču o porodu.
Mislim da se taj racionalni dio truda za bolji bolnički porod mora odvijati prije termina. A ostalo je onda stvar pouzdanja.

Ovaj tekst sam pročitala na stranicama primalja ranije, a autorica se sjećam sa simpozija kao dvije krasne žene. Prave primalje koje puno znaju, puno razumiju, koje zrače snagom koju daje takvo jedno plemenito zanimanje.

----------

aha, i tekst potpisuje visa medicinska sestra iva koja uopce vise ne poradja vec je instrumentarka pri carskim rezovima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

i što s tim?
Iva Podhorsky Štorek svakako je iz sistema i ne priča na pamet, radila je godinama kao primalja a i sada radi u rodilištu u Hrvatskoj.
osim toga, tekst potpisuje i Barbara Finderle, predsjednica Udruge primalja.

----------


## Hannah

Samo bi htjela napisati kako mi je strašno i užasno glupo da žena/trudnica se treba boriti za svoje želje i pravo na porod kakav želi i zaslužuje!! Pa halo medicinari zar' to ne učite u školi, šta vam to nije struka, to da trebate biti humani, srdačni, puni razumijevanja??? S ljubavi radit taj posao, ipak su u pitanju dijeca, nešto najsvetije od svega!

----------


## mamma Juanita

eto, i ove dvije primalje su medicinarke, znači nisu svi isti  :Wink: .

----------


## Hannah

Istina, nisu svi isti. Ne mogu po jednom suditi sve. Suditi? Grozno sam to rekla, nisam tako mislila. Uvijek na ovakve postove skroz poludim. Neke su moje rane preduboke, svašta sam vidjela, čula i doživjela. Ljudi previše mašu rukama, pusti, nemoj, ne možeš ništa promijeniti. Nisam nikada mogla, vjerojatno niti neću, ali hvala Bogu da na Rodi barem mogu reći što mislim. I nadat ću se da novi naraštaji svih medicinara donesu nešto ljepše i vedrije. Svima   :Love:  , nisam ništa loše mislila.

----------


## gost

ajme, koliko vi mozete pljuvat po medicinarima, to nije normalno. ako ikad pozelim da mi dijete ne ode u medicinsku struku samo cu ga uputiti na ovaj forum pa da vidi kakva je percepcija doktora i sestara.

----------


## MGrubi

sve prema zaslugama

i neka ode u medicinsku školu ali da ne zaboravi da smo ljudi a ne strojevi i da osmjeh puno znači u teškim trenucima

----------


## Zorana

Dajte zene, necete se valjda opet nakaciti na te provokatorske postove....

----------


## gost

> Dajte zene, necete se valjda opet nakaciti na te provokatorske postove....


to se, pretpostavljam odnosi na postove kao sto je onaj od hannah i slicni.

----------

ja sam medicinska sestra

----------


## Hannah

ja sam medicinska sestra
 (komp mi se zbrljo, piše da sam gost, a nisam   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja sam medicinska sestra


Drago mi je, ja sam trgovac   :Smile:  
Nadam se da ces jednoga dana doci u trgovinu i da kada ces traziti kruh dobit ces mlijeko i koliko god se trudila objasnjavati da ti ne treba mlijeko nego kruh trgovac ce te uvjeravati da nemas ti pojma, da valjda on zna sto tebi treba   :Mad:  

Ne razumijem, zasto medicinari ne bi smjeli primiti kritiku?
Na greskama se uci, sto reci o ljudima koji uporno ponavljaju greske bez obzira na kritike?
Tebi je lako, ako ti se npr. trgovac i njegova usluga ne svidja otici ces u drugu trgovinu, rodilje si ne mogu priustiti takav luksuz.

----------


## LeaB

> ja sam medicinska sestra


Pa onda znaš o čemu se ovdje priča. Uvjeti u rodilištima u Hr. su prilagođeni doktorima, a ne rodiljama i djeci.

Naravno da nitko ne umanjuje vrijednost tog posla nego se samo ističe da je žene koje rađaju doživljavaju kao predmet za porod koji nema želja, potreba, emocija...

Ali što već neko reče, nećemo se zakačiti za provocirajuće postove.
So stay cool. 8)

----------


## Marsupilami

Ah onda sam replicirala krivom gostusorry Hannah   :Embarassed:  

Ali shvatili ste poantu jer je ocigledno "Gost" isto medicinske struke.

----------


## gost

mislim da je problem u generaliziranju.




> ...nego se samo ističe da je žene koje rađaju doživljavaju kao predmet za porod koji nema želja, potreba, emocija...


dakle stjece se dojam da sve sestre i svi lijecnici imaju takav stav. jako iskrivljeno i neposteno.

naravno da ono sto je lose treba mijenjati. samo sto ima mnogo razloga zasto su stvari i organizacija sustava takvi kakvi jesu. nije samo do groznih, neosjetljivih medicinara koji ne shvacaju da rade s ljudskim bicima. ali bojim se da je vec jedna clanica borila neizborivu bitku s vama i pokusala neke stvari objasniti, pa bolje da odustanem.




> Ljudi previše mašu rukama, pusti, nemoj, ne možeš ništa promijeniti. Nisam nikada mogla, vjerojatno niti neću, ali hvala Bogu da na Rodi barem mogu reći što mislim.


znaci hannah, i ti spadas u one koje niti ne pokusavaju nesto promijeniti tamo gdje bi to imalo smisla, ali zato ovdje neces stedjeti rijeci u prazno.


no, ostavljam vas u miru da se slazete jedna s drugom.

----------


## LeaB

> mislim da je problem u generaliziranju.


Onda moraš prošvrljati forumom da vidiš koliko hvale ima za one koji se trude u rodilištima. Svako malo iskrsne neka predivna priča s poroda. 

A osim toga mali koraci mjenjaju svijet. Pa tako ovi iskreni prigovori žena na ovom forumu imaju samo dobre namjere. Ne traži se linč već BOLJI UVJETI.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> gost prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da je problem u generaliziranju.
> 
> 
> Onda moraš prošvrljati forumom da vidiš koliko hvale ima za one koji se trude u rodilištima. Svako malo iskrsne neka predivna priča s poroda.


Točno. 
Samo što i gošći očito više odgovara generalizirati kad se radi o onome što se piše na ovom forumu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

npr. 


> ostavljam vas u miru da se slazete jedna s drugom.


...se tako lako može primijeniti upravo na medicinsku struku u Hrvata kada se krene komentirati njihov način rada, a koji se itekako tiče svih nas, korisnica(ka). 
pa sad, nek razmisle čiji glas slušaju, svoj vlastiti koji za svaki svoj postupak nalazi opravdanje, ili glas korisnica njihovih usluga, pa i onda kada oznosi kritiku.

i opet, čast izuzecima, no oni se ovim obično ni ne nađu pogađenim, jer su i sami svjesni takve situacije, pa će vam "off the record" to ne samo potvrditi, nego i učvrstiti stav.

----------

> ....i opet, čast izuzecima, no oni se ovim obično ni ne nađu pogođenim....


upravo je obrnuto.

----------


## mamma Juanita

moje iskustvo je takvo.
ako napišeš da generalno neke stvari nisu dobre, to ne znbači da ne postoje svijetli, ali rijetki izuzeci.
ali tko ima uši nek' čuje...

----------


## sirius

Javlja se medicinarka koja se NE nalazi pogođena.
Rodila sam u Hrvatskoj ,dok sam bila u rađaoni i nakon poroda osjećala sam se grozno.Da kažem kao: objekt-bilo bi blago rečeno.
Klima u zdravstvu je loša.Govori se samo o tjelesnom zdravlju,a potpuno zanemeruje mentalni i emocionalni aspekt prirodne stvari kao što je porod.
I samo se rodilje plaši sa eventualnim komplikacijama i stavlja ih se u poziciju potpuno nesposobnih osoba koje bez pomoći medicine ne bi mogle roditi.
Osobno razumijem liječnike i ostale medicinare koji se osječaju pogođeni komentarima jer oni samo postupaju onako kako su ih učili na fakultetu.
Kada bi bilo koji medicinar isključio u sebi sve ono što je dosada naučio i samo pokušao na trenutak razmišljati o svemu na  drugačiji način promjene bi brzo došle.

----------

ono sto me generalno smeta na portalu je upravo to generaliziranje.
Sigurna sam, stopostotno sam sigirna, kad bismo trazili, mogli bismo pronaci i kod Barbare i kod Ive neku od zena, a mozda i mnogo njih, koje su bile nezadovoljne njihovim ponasanjem na porodu. I sto sad?
Ono sto se pise u ime nekakvih medicinara treba znati provesti u djelo, zar ne?
I jos, konstantno se zaboravlja, kod nas babice tj. primalje nisu educirane u toj mjeri u kojoj bi morale biti da same vode porode. Jer jednostavno nisu.

----------


## Zorana

Primalje ne VODE porode, one samo asistiraju porodu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

jedno od Rodinih, sada već višegodišnjih nastojanja, je upravo to da perimalje u Hrvatskoj napokon dobiju mogućnost visokog obrazovanja, kako bi samostalno mogle asistirati porodima.
ako je netko toga svjestan osim primalja, onda je to upravo Roda.
ni u juednom trenutku to ne zaboravljamo, naprotiv, to kad god možemo naglašavamo kao nešto što se treba promijeniti.

----------

> ako napišeš da generalno neke stvari nisu dobre, to ne znbači da ne postoje svijetli, ali rijetki izuzeci.


osobno mislim da je upravo suprotno. generalno su lijecnici i sestre ok i stvarno se trude, ali ima i onih manje svijetlih izuzetaka. u tome i jest cijeli point da se na temelju nekoliko losih primjera zakljucuje o cijeloj populaciji.

----------


## VedranaV

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako napišeš da generalno neke stvari nisu dobre, to ne znbači da ne postoje svijetli, ali rijetki izuzeci.
> 
> 
> osobno mislim da je upravo suprotno. generalno su lijecnici i sestre ok i stvarno se trude, ali ima i onih manje svijetlih izuzetaka. u tome i jest cijeli point da se na temelju nekoliko losih primjera zakljucuje o cijeloj populaciji.


Generalno je način na koji se vode normalni porodi u Hrvatica loš za zdravlje majki i njihove djece, kao što je loš i stupanj autonomije koju ima trudnica koja rađa. Odnosno, bilo bi bolje da se više poštuje fiziologija poroda i da se više pažnje posvećuje omogućavanju ostvarivanja prava koja pacijenti imaju. I bilo bi bolje da primalje imaju visoku školu, da rodilišta imaju više novaca, da ima više primalja i med. sestara po ženi i djetetu, da je organiziran "prijevoz k sebi" umjesto "od sebe", da ima više pedijatara itd. Kao što je prethodna rečenica točna, tako je i ona prije nje.

----------


## zrinka

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako napišeš da generalno neke stvari nisu dobre, to ne znbači da ne postoje svijetli, ali rijetki izuzeci.
> 
> 
> osobno mislim da je upravo suprotno. generalno su lijecnici i sestre ok i stvarno se trude, ali ima i onih manje svijetlih izuzetaka. u tome i jest cijeli point da se na temelju nekoliko losih primjera zakljucuje o cijeloj populaciji.


zasto je onda tako tesko dobiti prirodni nesmetani porod u Hr rodilistima, zasto se rutinski u svakom skoro rodilistu rade intervencije koje nisu potrebne?
zasto je tako tesko izaci iz rodilista a da ti dijete nijednom ne dobije bocicu pored tebe zdrave i sa mlijekom u grudima?

primjeri da mama prodje bez dodatnih nepotrebnih intervencija na porodu i dodje doma s bebom koja nijednom nije primila bocicu su jako rijetki i to uglavnom kod mama koje su vec iskusne ili su dosta educirane i koje su se za to nekako izborile...

jel sve idu radjati kod tih par losih primjera med. osoblja?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako napišeš da generalno neke stvari nisu dobre, to ne znbači da ne postoje svijetli, ali rijetki izuzeci.
> 
> 
> osobno mislim da je upravo suprotno. generalno su lijecnici i sestre ok i stvarno se trude, ali ima i onih manje svijetlih izuzetaka. u tome i jest cijeli point da se na temelju nekoliko losih primjera zakljucuje o cijeloj populaciji.


Roda ima izravan feedback od trudnica i rodilja na našem forumu, izravne kontakte na sos telefonu za dojenje, aktivnu grupu koja surađuje s primaljama i pokušavala je surađivati i s rodilištima i perinatolozima, anketu koja je odavno spremna a čeka zeleno svjetlo za distribuciju, itd, itd.

s obzirom na sve to, kroz više godina skupljanja informacija o načinu rađanja kod nas, dozvoljavam si reći da Roda ima jako dobar uvid u stanje u našim rodilištima.
i ne pričamo o tome jesu li pojedinačni liječnici ili sestre ok, nego kakav je čitav *sustav*.
a sustav je loš- zato što ne poštuje fiziologiju poroda, nego normalan porod pretvara u niz medicinskih intervencija, koje, prije svega, čine porod rizičnijim i za dijete i za majku.
ne zaboravimo da je to i skuplji način za zdravstvo, tj. za cijelo društvo.
a upravo se materijalnim uvjetima najčešće opravdava takav sustav.

----------


## TinnaZ

sustav je loš, pa i od dobrih na kraju napravi ono što sigurno nisu htjeli postati kada su odabrali tu struku.
A za one koji se tvrdoglavo ne daju, odjednom završe na nekim odjelima gdje imaju što manje direktnog kontakta sa pacijentima.

----------


## TinnaZ

a za sve _goste_, prije nego krenu komentirati sa svoje točke gledišta, neka virnu u taj sustav sa točke gledišta svojih korisnika, a to mogu i ovdje ... pročitavši sve priče sa poroda objavljene u zadnjih npr. 2 godine.
Štoviše, trebali bi imati zadatak pročitati ih prije nego krenu komentirati.
Mada imam dojam da priče evoliuiraju na sve bolje i bolje u zadnjih godinu dana, čudno se nešto događa.

----------


## Hannah

> sustav je loš, pa i od dobrih na kraju napravi ono što sigurno nisu htjeli postati kada su odabrali tu struku.
> A za one koji se tvrdoglavo ne daju, odjednom završe na nekim odjelima gdje imaju što manje direktnog kontakta sa pacijentima.


Ili odustanu od svog zanimanja   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## k2007

ne znam zašto se na ovom forumu niti jedan post ne može prokomentirati normalno, već uvijek netko nekoga napada...

ja bih se sa tekstom definitivno složila - iako sam puka suprotnost onoga za što se primalje bore, za što se bore žene kojima se ne daje za pravo ono nama najprirodnije. ja se pak pokušavam izboriti za pravo carskog reza kao svog vlastitog izbora, jer iako sam sretna i ponosna što sam žena, što imam tu priliku nositi u sebi novi život i dati ga na svijet, ne smatram porod 'ženskim poslom', bar ne tako grubo rečeno. smatram porod ženskom čašću koju ona može sebi prilagoditi kako želi - barem bi to tako trebalo biti danas, u 21.stoljeću, uz svu ovu tehnologiju, znanje i razvitak načina ljudskog života općenito.

...a jeste li znali da u nekim afričkim zemljama (neka me netko ispravi ako zna točan podatak) žena kad rodi ima jedan dan da 'zaraste' (brutalno rečeno) i onda odmah u polje raditi dan i noć. a muškarac (otac) ima 'bolovanje', može se odmarati koliko želi dok se ne 'oporavi' od poroda!! a svi mu dolaze u posjet i hvale ga i dive mu se. živa istina.

ja se samo borim za prava ženskog izbora, kakav god da bio.

----------


## mary33

roditi u Hrvatskoj, konkretno u riječkom rodilištu, za mene je bilo najljepše iskustvo u mom životu..babica, liječnici bili su divni

----------


## LeaB

> ja se pak pokušavam izboriti za pravo carskog reza kao svog vlastitog izbora, jer iako sam sretna i ponosna što sam žena, što imam tu priliku nositi u sebi novi život i dati ga na svijet, ne smatram porod 'ženskim poslom', bar ne tako grubo rečeno.*smatram porod ženskom čašću koju ona može sebi prilagoditi kako želi - barem bi to tako trebalo biti danas, u 21.stoljeću, uz svu ovu tehnologiju, znanje i razvitak načina ljudskog života općenito.
> *


*

Znaš li ti da je borba protiv prirodnih procesa u našem tijelu znak neprihvaćanja onog što u biti jesmo. Bića koja su zaboravila svoje iskonsko ja. Ono moćno koje je sposobno ozdraviti od bolesti i ne razboliti se uopće, ono koje je sposobno voljeti bezuvjetno... da ne nabrajam dalje. 
I svaki pokušaj opravdanja strahova time da danas npr. carski bude izbor, loš je jer idemo protiv sebe. Trebalo bi se sa strahom suočiti i ponjeti ga kao prijatelja koji nas uči, a ne neprijatelja od kojeg bježimo.

Inače ja sam zbog STRAHA završila na CARSKOM i zato se ovo usuđujem reći. Sada sam trudna, i mogu kazati da se ne bojim. Spremna sam stvarno vjerovati svojoj ženskoj mudrosti i majci prirodi koja me podarila sa svime što je nužno da se moje dijete rodi.*

----------


## mali fran

> osobno mislim da je upravo suprotno. generalno su lijecnici i sestre ok i stvarno se trude, ali ima i onih manje svijetlih izuzetaka. u tome i jest cijeli point da se na temelju nekoliko losih primjera zakljucuje o cijeloj populaciji.



mogli bi se svi skupa više truditi! pa i oni koji se kao trude!

----------

> mogli bi se svi skupa više truditi! pa i oni koji se kao trude!


prilicno bezobrazan komentar.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja mislim da se (gotovo) svi doktori i sestre trude koliko realno mogu! 

Nije problem u trudu, problem je u promjeni svijesti i istinskog prepoznavanja potrebe za promjenom i drugačijim pristupom. Kada bi se to dogodilo onda bi taj trud bio zamjećen.

----------


## ivana zg

Moja je mama rodila četvero djece i rijetko kada uopće želi pričati o porodu. Kaže samo svi su preživjeli valjda ćeš i ti!
Mislim da to sve govori"preživjeli"!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Za dva mjeseca se spremam roditi i to u Petrovoj i mogu vam reći da me nije strah ni boli niti poroda,jer to ne može nitko obaviti umjesto mene.

Strah me je doktora i sestara i da oni svojom "ne brigom" ne osjetljivosti na tuđu bol,umišljenošću i stavom ja sam Bog i što ti kao pacijent znaš,ne naškode mome dijetetu i meni.

Nisam moja mama za koju su doktori svemogući nedodirljivi Bogovi,koji su joj usput kada je bila pred porod s drugim dijetetom rekli da je mrtvo i ostavili je da satima čeka u agoniji(imala je 21godinu),sestra mi se rodila živa i zdrava,meni su iščašili ruku,a nakon četvrtog poroda moja je mama skoro dobila sepsu jer joj nisu izvadili svu posteljicu!!!!
Sva sreća da doma nije ležala pa joj je posteljica na Wc-doma izašla tj.doslovno mama ju je izvukla sama.
Pravo je čudo što nije umrla!!!!!

Kao trudnica ne smatram sebe pacijentom jer nisam bolesna,već se spremam na najveći životni zadatak koji poslije Boga samo žena može obaviti-DONJETI NOVI ŽIVOT NA OVAJ SVIJET!!!!!  :Saint:  

To je čast i privilegija i ne želim da mi to jedinstveno iskustvo novoga života pokvari ljudska ograničenost.
Borit ću se svim silama za što prirodniji i humaniji porod i ne mislim imati milosti sa bezobraznim medicinskim osobljem,ako ga oni već neće imati prema meni,onda prema mome dijetetu.
Moje dijete nije stvar,nije roba sa police i nije nečiji RUTINSKI POSAO.
Ne razumijem kako ljudi nemaju ni malo strahopoštovanja,ljubavi,ni nježnosti prema to malom bespomoćnom biću što dolazi i potpuno ovisi o njma.
Kako sebe neko uopće može dovesti u mogućnost da ga zbog svoga nemara ozlijedi ili ne daj Bože da zbog njegove greške umre,
Kako jedan takav doktor može mirno spavat i to svojoj savjesti opravdat???!!!

Mama mi kaže da ne pametkujem previše,jer će tek tada biti još gori prema meni,Ignorirati će me ,derati se......Da rekla je da slučajno ne vrištim i ne plačem jer to najviše mrze.

A,ja kažem.ovo je moje dijete,ja sam ta koja rađa,oni samo asistiraju i ja sam ta koja ima pravo odlučiti po zakonu o sebi i svome dijetetu,nije njihovo i tko su oni da odlučuju o njegovoj sudbini!!!!!
Ako za operaciju dijeteta treba potpis roditelja,e pa onda isti taj roditelj ima pravo odabrati način kako će mu se dijete roditi(jer to je osona stvar)dokle god to ne ugrožava majčin i dijetetov život!!!!!!

Još se uvijek nadam da će sve proći u redu i da ću imati sreće i naletiti na dobru ekipu,jer i takvih ima,samo je žalosno što ih je toliko malo,da moraš imati sreće da na njih naletiš.

Imam puno prijatelja medicinske struke i svi se većinom slažu samnom.
Ono što čujem od pacijenata da doživljavaju od doktora,ništa je spram onoga što čujem od svojih prijatelja medicinara koji rade po bolnicama.
Pitajte njih što misle o radu većine kirurga,doktora,medicinskih sestara,pitajte ih o njihovim kolegama,i nećete vjerovati kakve će te priče čuti i kakvo loše mišljenje imaju o njima i njihovom radu!!!!!!!!! :/   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

Drage moje rode,
bilo mi je jako lijepo čitati tekst u kojem čuvena egemama priča o odlasku kući kad su je slali u boks i svim sličnim odbijanjima naređenja od strane bilo kojeg osoblja rodilišta, ali na žalost...
realnost običnih smrtnica, ma koliko bile educirane i spremne na PRIRODNI porod, je ta da nemaju šansu suprotstavit se.
Ja sam ih najprije molila da me puste da šetam još po hodniku.
Ma nema šanse. Ne može! Idemo u boks!
One (dvije, te noći dežurne babice) su odlučile da će bit gotove do 3h.
Tako je i bilo. Ja sam im se nepredviđeno odužila do 3 i 15. Sve je išlo super dok one nisu specijalizantu mignule : hoćemo malo?!? Pa ovo neće nikad ovako...
Ja sam mu rekla pa zar se ne bi mogli malo strpiti... al on je slijepo poslušao njih i onda kad te nadripaju do besvijesti još se i nerviraju što vičeš, a ne tiskaš...
Pa ne mogu više ništa kontrolirat sa sobom nakon tih njihovih nepotrebnih drogiranja.
A da im se suprotstaviš tek si onda navukao na sebe njihov gnijev, i uvijek one tebi mogu više napakostit nego ti njima. 
I zato šutiš i slušaš. 
Tako da priče o odbijanju njihovih naredbi najčešće nemaju šansu.
Jedina sigurnost ti je muž uz tebe da ti može posvjedočit u slučaju "ne daj Bože".
Neću ni pričat kako ti je kao prvorotkinji čut u sred nadripanih trudova:"A da ipak zovemo doktora?!?" (koji naravno spava!)  ...
I to je sjećanje sa poroda u kojem je sve prošlo super, bebač je super i sve 5!!!
Pa zar to nije jadno?!?
Nadam se da će rode mijenjati stvari na bolje jer medicinska struka bez poticaja sa strane sama očito to ne želi.

----------


## zrinka

:Crying or Very sad:   gost
previse je primjera kao tvoj

strasno

----------

Kad čitam priče sa poroda na ovom forumu i kad se sjetim svoga poroda imam osjećaj da sam rodila na nekom Svetom duhu na drugoj planeti. :?

----------


## GOST

SVE JE TO SKUPA JAKO ŽALOSNO, SLJEDEĆI PUT KAD BUDEM RAĐALA NAJRADIJE BIH POBJEGLA U ŠUMU, OD STRAHA OD BOLNICE I SVEGA ZLA ŠTO ONA SA SOBOM DONOSI!!!!
MOJ POROD JE POČEO TEĆI U REDU, PRIRODNO, ONAKO KAKO TREBA BITI . DOBILA SAM SVOJE TRUDOVE, BILA SAM DOMA DOK NISU POČELI DOLAZITI SVAKE DVIJE MINUTE, I ONDA DOŠLI U BOLNICU, NA PREGLEDU MI DOKTOR PUKNE VODENJAK, I POŠALJE ME U BOX, OTVORENA SKROZ. SAMA SAM PROŠLA TIH 30 METARA, SESTRA JE IŠLA ISPRED MENE, A JA GOLA , SAMO MAJICA NA MENI, PLODNA VODA CURI IZ MENE, NA POLA PUTA UHVATI ME TRUD, ZASTANEM, A SESTRA ME DOZIVA, PA HAJDE, ŠTO ČEKAŠ!  I TAKO JA GOLA GEGAM SE, NARAVNO,DOPAO ME ZADNJI BOX U REDU, SVI SU BILI PUNI, MUŽEVI TUDJIH ŽENA, GLEDAJU KAKO JA PROLAZIM POLUGOLA, SRAM ME ...
MUŽA MI POSLALI DA ME PRIJAVI U BOLNICU, LEGLI ME U BOX, STAVILI CTG, MOLIM IH, MOGU LI LEŽATI NA BOKU JER MI JE TAKO LAKŠE, JEDVA MI DOZVOLJAVAJU, TRUD ZA TRUDOM, I DA NE DULJIM , STIGAO MUŽ( HVALA BOGU), PRED KRAJ, PRIJE IZGONA, DOĐE DOKTORICA, NAREDI DRIP, JER ˝ŠTO ĆEMO VIŠE ČEKATI˝,  BEBA IZAŠLA, NAKON POLA SATA DOGOVARANJA IZMEĐU DVA DEŽURNA DOKTORA, TKO ĆE ME ŠITI, ODLUČI SE PRIJESPOMENUTA DOKTORICA, E DA BAR NIJE....
DA MI LOK. ANESTEZIJU, SAMO 3 AMPULE U ŠPRICU, I NA GLAS KOMENTIRA DA JE TO NEDOVOLJNO, JA JE MOLIM DA STAVI JOŠ, A ONA MENI: JA ZNAM DA STE VI UČITELJICA, ALI NEMOJTE MENI DRŽATI LEKCIJE! :shock: ZAŠUTIM I PATIM NEIZRECIVU BOL NAREDNIH 15-20 MIN. STALNO JE GOVORILA KAKO NEMA DOVOLJNO KONCA, SESTRA JOJ NUDILA DUŽI, A ONA : SNAĆI ĆU  SE I S OVIM.  REZULTAT: I DANAS NAKON 14 MJ. VIRI MI KOMADIĆ TKIVA IZNUTRA NA ŠAVU, BOLI ME PRI ODNOSU, NESMIJEM OBUĆI USKE HLAČE, JER ME ŽULJA ŠAV IZMEĐU NOGU, U Ž A S...
JESAM LI SPOMENULA DA JE CIJELO VRIJEME PORODA I ŠIVANJA TO GLEDAO CIJELI 1C MEDICINSKE ŠKOLE  :Embarassed:   UNATOČ TOME ŠTO JE MM MOLIO SESTRE DA IH MAKNU JER SU MENI STRAŠNO SMETALI, TOLIKO O INTIMNOM OKRUŽENJU...
TRI DANA BOLNICE SAM IMALA TEMPERATURU, REKLI DA JE TO OD STRESA OD PORODA. KRVARILA SAM 2 IPO MJ. NAKON PORODA, NAKON 46 DANA SAMA  U KUPAONICI  S PINCETOM ISČUPALA SAM TUFER ( SMOTULJAK GAZE) VELIČINE POLA ŽENSKE ŠAKE, IZ RODNICE KOJI JE SLAVNA DOKTORICA ZAŠILA U MENI............................
ŠOK .........
ETO DANAS SAM ŽIVA I NADAM SE ZDRAVA...
POSTUPCI TE DOKTORICE SU MI SE UREZALI U SVAKU PORU MOGA BIĆA, I DJELOMIČNO ME UČINILI DRUGAČIJOM OSOBOM. ETO SAD ZNATE ZAŠTO BIH RADIJE U ŠUMU NEGO U BOLNICU SLJEDEĆI PUT...
   ISPRIČAVAM SE ZBOG DULJINE POSTA, NEKE MANJE MUČNE DETALJE SAM IZOSTAVILA, AKO OVO NIJE PRAVO MJESTO ZA OVAJ POST, MOLIM MODERATORA DA GA PREMJESTI, HVALA...
ZAKLJUČKE O HUMANOSTI TE DOKTORICE DONESITE SAMI

----------


## Tashunica

Ono gore sa drugom planetom je moje. Ne znam što se dogodilo.
GOST ja te u potpunosti razumijem. Svaki dan preispitujem gdje je i kada sve krenulo naopako. I uvijek zaključim da je to onaj trenutak kada je dr. B. rekao da mu je smjena završila i da me ostavlja u dobrim rukama   :Laughing:  . Dobre ruke su mi odmah prokinule vodenjak, dale drip i maltretirale me do krajnjih granica i mene i bebu.
Mene su se htjeli što prije riješiti, jer sam im ostala zadnja, već je bilo veče, a sutradan blagdan.
Ja lijepo molim nekoga ako se kuži koliko su morali odvrnuti drip da sam se u 25 minuta otvorila šest centimetara, to me silno zanima???????

----------


## Zorana

Gost i ostale cure  :Sad:   Prestrasno. Ni jedna zena ne bi smjela proci kroz takvo nesto.

----------


## seni

ja sam naprosto uzasnuta vasim iskustvima. 
 :shock:

----------


## Anita-AZ

I ja! Uzas.   :Sad:

----------

*gost....*pa ovo je preužasno....ja se nadam da si nešto poduzela jer ovo što se tebi desilo izlazi izvan svih okvira liječničke (ne)brige!
e-mail ravnatelju bolnice(čitaju to oni itekako),pismo u novine,mail na doktore.net-bilo što!(još nije kasno)
Pa ti si od zaostalog tupfera mogla umrijeti!A ta doktorica koja te "šivala" je trebala snositi posljedice.

----------


## plavi aneo

I ja sam medicinarka... i sama sam imala dva koma poroda no neće vam pomoći nikakvi doktori.net i sl dok se ne počne odgovarati svojom glavom i ugladom za liječnički nemar...
što se tiče poroda ...ipak je sve malo kompliciranije, složenije... da liječnici ozbiljnije shvačaju  to stanje nebi se događalo što se dogodilo i meni... 
dakle ne smatram da su prezaštitnički i kruti po meni bi trebali biti krući i protektivni ji ali humaniji i ljubazniji....
moj prvi porod je požurio dr. hvatom lakat podlaktica no jasno mi je  da u tom trenu ja više nisam mogla dalje... njihova je krivnja što su pustili do te mjere da porod odmakne da bi ga požurivali i silili...ja se gubila i konačno sva popucala...
primjer mog drugog poroda je da je u jednom trenutku moguć ogroman zaokret... djete je počelo gubiti otkucaje u par minuta koliko sam bila skinuta s ctga... i da nije bilo epiduralne kojoj se prirodni  porod također kosi pitanje je da li bi moja N bila sa mnom...epica je uzrokovalada sematernica jednostavno pustila odmah se otvorila za 5.p.
No i to se moglo predvidjeti i spriječiti... dakle mislim da je dobar strogi nadzor i ctg i epi ima svojih svjetlih strana no liječnici bi morali biti oprezniji stručniji, bolje predviđati tok, humaniji i požrtvovniji... a ne obratno najlakše je rodi sama to mogu i doma... nikad to nije lako i zaista dva života su u pitanju svakog trena...  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

može pomoći *podizanje glasa*. 
možda ne odmah i možda ne baš puno, ali *šutnja znaći prihvaćanje* stanja takvog kakvo je.
sistemom "šuti i trpi" samo se gomila frustracija, nezadovoljstvo, osjećaj jada i nemoći.
time i sebi i budućim naraštajima samo radimo medvjeđu uslugu.

ako ne želite svojim kćerima ili snahama priuštiti u budućnosti isto takvo jadno ili strašno iskustvo, onda dignite svoj glas, pa makar vam se taj čas činilo to besmislenim.
kad bi samo svaka žena koja je na ovom forumu iznijela takvo svoje iskustvo, uputila pismo, e-mail, ili barem usmeni prosvjed ravnatelju, ipak bi se te učmale vode malo uzburkale.
i malo po malo, stvari se ipak pomaknu.

----------


## TinnaZ

> ako ne želite svojim kćerima ili snahama priuštiti u budućnosti isto takvo jadno ili strašno iskustvo, onda dignite svoj glas, pa makar vam se taj čas činilo to besmislenim.
> kad bi samo svaka žena koja je na ovom forumu iznijela takvo svoje iskustvo, uputila pismo, e-mail, ili barem usmeni prosvjed ravnatelju, ipak bi se te učmale vode malo uzburkale.
> i malo po malo, stvari se ipak pomaknu.


 podržavam i potpisujem.

Reakcije su potrebne: i pozitivne i negativne su jednako dobre i učinkovite.

----------


## gost

evo, ja sam onaj gost sa tuferom  :Laughing:  
ono sto sam učinila ja, je to da sam otišla do te doktorice , zajedno sa svojim mužem, i rekla joj što mi je napravila(za tufer, a za šav je još bilo prerano znati kakve će posljedice ostaviti  :Crying or Very sad:  ), na što mi je ona rekla, da mi ona neće govoriti da to nije istina :shock :Sad: a tufer spremno čeka na balkonu, smrdljiv ko sam vrag, da odleti nekom u glavu, kaže meni mama, spremi ti njega kao dokaz, a ja joj se nasmijala, jer tko bi izmišljao takvo nešto); , i da mi se ispričava, da joj se to nije nikad dogodilo, (a možda i je, samo joj se nitko nije došao tužiti, jer i ja sam skupljala snagu par dana da odem, razmišljajući , što to može promijeniti, jer u rodilištima umiru i rodilje i djeca pa nitko ne odgovara!!!!!!!!!!)...  a ja sam njoj rekla da sam joj to došla osobno reći, zbog svih budućih majki koje će ona šiti, da joj ova opomena, stoji u glavi i da to nikad više ne napravi.
mislim da je to efektnije, ako je ta doktorica imalo čovjek, nego da sam išla kod ravnatelja bolnice ili bilo koga drugog, jer mislim da bi je on samo potapšao po leđima, i rekao nešto u stilu:˝znate kolegice, malo ste pogriješili, ma ..., ajmo mi na kavu....!˝

----------


## Leica

> Moje dijete nije stvar,nije roba sa police i nije nečiji RUTINSKI POSAO.
> Ne razumijem kako ljudi nemaju ni malo strahopoštovanja,ljubavi,ni nježnosti prema to malom bespomoćnom biću što dolazi i potpuno ovisi o njma.
> Kako sebe neko uopće može dovesti u mogućnost da ga zbog svoga nemara ozlijedi ili ne daj Bože da zbog njegove greške umre,
> Kako jedan takav doktor može mirno spavat i to svojoj savjesti opravdat???!!!


Potpisujem !

Nemam ružna iskustva glede svojih poroda ( carski, VBAC),   :Smile:  , ali da sam odbila indukciju, jesam, jedan od  doktora me vjerojatno i malo zamrzio zbog toga, pa je često u viziti znao imati predivnih komentara....  :Razz:  , ali ja se nisam dala, baš me bilo briga kaj on o tome misli, a u noći mog drugog poroda nitko nije gledao moju bolničku listu na kojoj je debelo pisalo BHSB, tako da sam im i to morala napomenuti, ne želim uopće razmišljati kaj bi bilo da nisam.......

----------

ne mogu izdržati a da se ne uključim u razgovor.I sad kaad se sjetim,plakala bi.Nikad nisam bila na pregledu kod socijalnog doktora na pregledu dok nisam završola to popodne u bolnici.ne podcjenjujem nikog...privatna poliklinika:platiš,ali usluga,ponašanje,psihički pristup.PREDIVNO.Ali taj dan,prije godinu dana,završi u bolnici.pristup lječnika je na prvu bio:šta sam morala baš taj dan doći,on ima puno posla,ko me uopće poslao...Šok :shock: 
drugo trebam obaviti pregled:kaže skinite se,gledam oko sebe pa tu je hodnik,rađaone...sestre,hodaju vrata otvorena,svak te vidi...pitam:a gdje da se skinem i gdje će te me pregledati?kaže mi,pa tu.Ja u hlačama,mislim možda će mi dati nešto da obučem,jer to nije boks za rađanje,nema ni one zaštitne zavjese... ništa.pred svima se skidam,krevet okrenut,prema vratima...zamislite prizora...nakon toga opet,pa ja nisam otvorena,ko me poslao..ja kažem,dolje sa porte,ne znam ni ja...znam da nisam otvorena...onako jadna kao da sam nešto skrivila loše.nakon toga veli dobro,dobro,idemo na ultrazvuk...kad je vidio sve što je moj lječnik napisao...eeeeee, onda je bilo oprostite...itd.osjećaj,ma zar žena  mora biti toliko ponižena dok je trudna,dok rađa,...oprostite što sam se raspisala,ali ovo je kap u moru od onog što sam proživjela i vidjela...hvala vam što ste mi dali priliku da vam to kažem  :Smile:

----------


## ruža

nisam gost,zaboravi upisati lozinku

----------


## TinnaZ

po stoti puta potvrđeno da se žene u Hrvatskoj kada dođu rađati - osjećaju kao u ustanovi sa sexualno i psihičko malteretiranje, a vrlo često i kao u ustanovi za voajerizam.
Baš bi otvorila topic Jeste li se osjećali u rodilištu kao u ustanovi za voajerizam i sexualno maltretiranje, mislim da bi postoci bili interesantni.

----------


## MGrubi

eto još jedno ajme iskustvo iz Šibenske bolnice (mislim da ću ostalu djecu roditi u Vž-u)




> Taj 4 dan u 20h su me ulovili trudovi,cjelu noć sam provela šečući po hodniku,doktora ni blizu.U 5h je jedna žena skoro rodila u wc-u pa su se eto digli,mene su poslali na spavanje. 
> U 9h ujutro evo ti vizite pa su me poslali u predrađaonu,tu me babica za minut uredila i dala klistir i onda sam se smrzavala do podna,zatim su me stavili u rađaonu i tamo sam ponovo sama ležala a trudovi su bili svake minute i bila sam prema babici dovoljno otvorena za roditi.Sestra mi je dala nešto da mi umiri trudove jer je druga žena rađala i nisu bili spremni za mene.Kasnije su mi dali drip i u 16.15 rodila se moja curica


http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2598

mislim, ne mogu virovati prvo su joj sabotirali trudove a onda udripirali   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.vjesnik.hr/Pdf/2006%5C02%5C22%5C59A59.PDF

uf Šibensko rodilište   :Sad:

----------


## Leica

:? Ovo u Šibeniku je prestrašno  :Sad:  , i na kraju nitko neće ništa poduzeti kako to kod nas obično biva, a za riječi ovih lječnika stvarno se pitam tko je njima dao diplomu   :Crying or Very sad:  , razumijem da se lječnici "svega nagledaju", ali ipak ne možeš davati tako besčutne izjave ili ja puno očekujem  :? .

----------


## aries24

> Bablje priče kako je dijete
> sestri ili babici palo na
> pod i uslijed toga umrlo, samo
> su zlobne kuloarske priče


to se navodno desilo u splitu

na žalost, znam za bebu poznanika koja je bila u splitu, nedonošče, sestrama je ispao pri čemu mu je slomljena rukica, naravno, roditelji su to doznali tek kad su bebu nosili na kontrole u zg, tamo su bili šokirani stanjem djeteta koje je bilo totalno zapušteno, čak je imalo ranice na sebi
da napomenem, dijete je rođeno u 7. mj trudnoće, a majka je kratko nakon toga otpuštena, no kako žive 300 km dalje nisu mogli svakodnevno biti s bebom zbog drugih obiteljskih problema

a ovo  :shock: 



> iz
> četiri kantuna rađaonice
> stalno vire četiri đavla

----------


## Švedica

Cure dajte malo, pa ja za 4. mj. trebam roditi prvi put :?  a od ovog mi nije nimalo lakše. Znam da ima i lijepih i teških, da ne kažem ružnih iskustava i želim znati za sve što se događa jer mi to daje neki osjećaj bolje pripremljenosti. Dragi i ja sve češće razgovaramo o porodu i mogućim scenarijima i znam da će biti uz mene i da će me štititi kolko je to moguće, ali što možemo kad smo oboje neiskusni i bit će nam prvi put pa još ni ne znamo čega se sve treba paziti. Toga me trenutno najviše strah.

----------


## ruža

znam da to nije lako ,ali gledaj to sa vedrije strane.pa kad sve krene i bude super,onda će te ugodno iznenaditi!a ja se pripremila na sve najbolje,znam osoblje,doktore,...itd,kad ono sve krenulo krivim putem!No kako kažu sve je dobro što se dobro završi!veliki pozdrav i puno sreće!  :Love:

----------


## minići

> Ja mislim da se (gotovo) svi doktori i sestre trude koliko realno mogu! 
> 
> Nije problem u trudu, problem je u promjeni svijesti i istinskog prepoznavanja potrebe za promjenom i drugačijim pristupom. Kada bi se to dogodilo onda bi taj trud bio zamjećen.


 Mislim da postoji i želja za promjenama i drugačijem pristupu, ali oni koji odlučuju umjesto nas, tj. doktori, nose i veliku odgovornost i boje se. Zato bi žene, tj. rodilje trebale donositi odluke o svom porodu i to potpisom potvrditi. Ako netko ne želi npr. DRIP, doktor mora objasniti zašto je on potreban ili ne, i onda žena sama može odlučiti što želi i to potpisati.

----------

